# Marco Verratti



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2013)

Ma quando forte è questo qui??? E' illegale dai ma poi come ha giocato al camp nou? Sembrava un veterano. Pazzesco io credevo che fosse un discreto giocatore, alla fine veniva dalla serie B... invece sta facendo una stagione dannatamente imbarazzante. Questo tra qualche anno potrebbe diventare il migliore nel suo ruolo nel mondo eh. Alla fine 12 milioni uno poteva crederci, Varane (difensore) è stato pagato 11 per dire....

Speriamo anche noi becchiamo qualche giocatore della B che si rileva un grande.


----------



## Albijol (13 Aprile 2013)

Quello che mi fa incacchiare di più è che è proprio il giocatore che serviva a noi, e che a maggio lo si prendeva a cifre molto più basse prima dell'arrivo del Psg


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2013)

Non potevamo prenderlo visto che per il mercato estivo avevamo 0 euro a disposizione.


----------



## Albijol (13 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non potevamo prenderlo visto che per il mercato estivo avevamo 0 euro a disposizione.



De jong è costato nel complesso uguale se.non di più


----------



## DannySa (13 Aprile 2013)

Maledizione davvero, avremmo potuto farcelo dare scontandogli il doppio pacco, a quest'ora con lui e Montolivo sarebbero serviti solo acquisti in difesa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Aprile 2013)

non sarebbe mai venuto perchè è juventino


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2013)

con Verratti e Pogba vincevamo lo Scudetto


----------



## Hammer (13 Aprile 2013)

Un dirigente sveglio avrebbe fatto di tutto per portarlo a Milano


----------



## prebozzio (13 Aprile 2013)

Se il Barcellona cerca un erede di Xavi nessuno è meglio di Verratti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> De jong è costato nel complesso uguale se.non di più


De Jong è costato 3.5 milioni, Verratti 12.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> De Jong è costato 3.5 milioni, Verratti 12.


Considerando l'ingaggio, quindi l'operazione totale, i costi sono praticamente uguali...
C'è da dire che verosimilmente l'inggaggio di Verratti (attualmente tipo 1 mln) dovrebbe crescere negli anni a venire.


----------



## iceman. (13 Aprile 2013)

In italia avrebbe giocato solo alla juve


----------



## prebozzio (13 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quello che mi fa incacchiare di più è che è proprio il giocatore che serviva a noi, e che a maggio lo si prendeva a cifre molto più basse prima dell'arrivo del Psg


E' lo stesso ragionamento che facevo anch'io, ma credo che la liquidità disponibile tra maggio e luglio fosse diversa da quella di agosto. 
Ho due rammarichi per Verratti: il primo è che il Milan lo seguiva anni fa, è stata a prima società a muoversi concretamente sul giocatore... ma non abbiamo mai affondato il colpo. La seconda erano le voci di un possibile_ gentlemen agreement_ con il PSG: a noi Verratti come premio per la cessione di Ibra e Thiago.
Temo però che come hanno detto altri la Juve in Italia godesse dei favori del giocatore: credo che a parità di offerte al Pescara lui sarebbe andato là.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso ragionamento che facevo anch'io, ma credo che la liquidità disponibile tra maggio e luglio fosse diversa da quella di agosto.
> Ho due rammarichi per Verratti: il primo è che il Milan lo seguiva anni fa, è stata a prima società a muoversi concretamente sul giocatore... ma non abbiamo mai affondato il colpo. La seconda erano le voci di un possibile_ gentlemen agreement_ con il PSG: a noi Verratti come premio per la cessione di Ibra e Thiago.
> Temo però che come hanno detto altri la Juve in Italia godesse dei favori del giocatore: credo che a parità di offerte al Pescara lui sarebbe andato là.


Giocatori di quell'età non possono permettersi di fare troppo gli schizzinosi. Se l'avessimo voluto prendere con decisione, sarebbe arrivato secondo me. 
Purtroppo la liquidità era quella che era...


----------



## prebozzio (13 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giocatori di quell'età non possono permettersi di fare troppo gli schizzinosi. Se l'avessimo voluto prendere con decisione, sarebbe arrivato secondo me.
> Purtroppo la liquidità era quella che era...



Per prenderlo in estate dovevamo fare come il PSG, cioè un'offerta superiore a quella della Juve e quindi l'unica accettata dal Pescara. Secondo me, a parità di offerte e con la scelta in mano al giocatore avrebbe optato per la Juventus.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Aprile 2013)

è un centrocampista fantastico,diventerà a breve uno dei migliori al mondo nel ruolo.E' una grande sconfitta per il calcio italiano esserselo lasciato sfuggire,dato che il psg l'ha acquistato per soli 12 milioni e non mi risulta che il giocatore prenda uno stipendio non alla portata di un top club italiano


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se il Barcellona cerca un erede di Xavi nessuno è meglio di Verratti



sarebbe perfetto per loro...lo vedo superiore a Thiago Alcantara


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se il Barcellona cerca un erede di Xavi nessuno è meglio di Verratti



Si ma io sti qua del Farca non mi fino tanto, quelli che sono venuti fuori dalla cantera hanno sempre fatto male. Verratti al posto di xavi alonso al Real sarebbe perfetto.

Al farca poi, gli spagnoli che affidano le chiavi del centrocampo ad un italiano? NAA


----------



## prebozzio (13 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma io sti qua del Farca non mi fino tanto, quelli che sono venuti fuori dalla cantera hanno sempre fatto male. Verratti al posto di xavi alonso al Real sarebbe perfetto.
> 
> Al farca poi, gli spagnoli che affidano le chiavi del centrocampo ad un italiano? NAA


Eh, ma uno che assomiglia a Xavi più di Verratti chi è? A meno che non ne nasca uno dalla cantera, non vedo alternative... A meno che ovviamente non vogliano altri tipi di giocatori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Eh, ma uno che assomiglia a Xavi più di Verratti chi è? A meno che non ne nasca uno dalla cantera, non vedo alternative... A meno che ovviamente non vogliano altri tipi di giocatori


Anche Clasie somiglia molto a Xavi come stile di gioco.
E' chiaro che nel momento in cui Xavi e Iniesta registreranno una flessione di rendimento, il Barcellona non sarà più lo stesso e dovranno cominciare a cercare delle alternative.


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' lo stesso ragionamento che facevo anch'io, ma credo che la liquidità disponibile tra maggio e luglio fosse diversa da quella di agosto.



E mi sa che hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E mi sa che hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato.



però è anche vero che per certe occasioni i soldi bisognerebbe fare in modo di trovarli...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2013)

ieri crudeli a diretta stadio disse che qualcuno del milan non lo comprò perche ritenuto troppo basso


----------



## Jino (14 Aprile 2013)

La verità è una, dal momento in cui il PSG ci aveva messo gli occhi addosso il giocatore era già perso per qualsiasi squadra italiana. Il Milan non l'ha mai trattato il ragazzo, se non 2-3 anni fa. L'errore piuttosto è stato li.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ieri crudeli a diretta stadio disse che qualcuno del milan non lo comprò perche ritenuto troppo basso



Tantissimi giocatori vengono scartati per questo, perchè parliamoci chiaro, la fisicità è troppo importante nello sport. Poi a volte ci sono i casi come appunto Verratti. Io questo ragazzo lo seguo da quando ha 15 anni, quando giocava in lega pro, aveva un talento cristallino e si vedeva ma quella sua fisicità limitatissima era una grossa incognita.


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ieri crudeli a diretta stadio disse che qualcuno del milan non lo comprò perche ritenuto troppo basso



Se è vero è stato sicuramente Allegri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Tantissimi giocatori vengono scartati per questo, perchè parliamoci chiaro, la fisicità è troppo importante nello sport.



Sì ma Verratti è un nano, ma mica è un fighetta che tira indietro la gamba...anzi a Pescara veniva criticato per troppa irruenza nei falli quindi...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La verità è una, dal momento in cui il PSG ci aveva messo gli occhi addosso il giocatore era già perso per qualsiasi squadra italiana. Il Milan non l'ha mai trattato il ragazzo, se non 2-3 anni fa. L'errore piuttosto è stato li.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



sono d'accordo che la fisicità conta , ma se ha talento che tu definisci cristallino io una scommessa a prezzo giusto la farei , poi se i dirigenti del milan stanno aspettando l'affare perfetto (talento , fisico e prezzo basso) allora possiamo stare freschi


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Giugno 2013)

Ma quanto forte è? Sto giocatore è illegale, non prendi la palla manco usando un fucile.

Fortissimo. Questo al Barca al posto di bruschetta sarebbe tanta roba. Al Real può sostituire xavi alonso oppure stare al posto di chedire


----------



## Hammer (9 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quanto forte è? Sto giocatore è illegale, non prendi la palla manco usando un fucile.
> 
> Fortissimo. Questo al Barca al posto di bruschetta sarebbe tanta roba. Al Real può sostituire xavi alonso oppure stare al posto di chedire



Capisci perchè l'estate scorsa bestemmiavo quando l'hanno portato in Francia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Giugno 2013)

Pure Football Manager da anni che è sicuro sul suo avvenire


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Giugno 2013)

bestiale


----------



## Elshafenomeno (12 Giugno 2013)

una cosa allucinante

ero scettico su di lui, ma questo diventa meglio di Pirlo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

spero con tutto il cuore che toglie il posto a Pirlo ai Mondiali

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> una cosa allucinante
> 
> ero scettico su di lui, ma questo diventa meglio di Pirlo



piano...Pirlo è stato uno dei migliori registi di sempre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> con Verratti e Pogba vincevamo lo Scudetto


Vicinissimi entrambi. Sfumati entrambi.
Ci mangeremo semplicemente le mani, ben più di quanto non stiamo già facendo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vicinissimi entrambi. Sfumati entrambi.
> Ci mangeremo semplicemente le mani, ben più di quanto non stiamo già facendo.



perchè me l'hai ricordato 
soprattutto Pogba...per me può diventare un Zidane


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> perchè me l'hai ricordato
> soprattutto Pogba...per me può diventare un Zidane


No dai, non c'entrano nulla. Zidane, poi, si nasce, non si diventa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No dai, non c'entrano nulla. Zidane, poi, si nasce, non si diventa.



io non mi sbilancio mai sui giovani, però che ti devo dire Pogba mi ha colpito un casino...per me può veramente diventare uno così forte...infatti non è un caso che in casa Juventus preferiscono vendere Marchisio un Campione e bandiera, che lui arrivato solo da 1 anno...vabbè che il prezzo è più alto per Marchisio (sui 30 milioni), però anche quello di Pogba gira su quella cifra...magari si ferma a 20-25 milioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io non mi sbilancio mai sui giovani, però che ti devo dire Pogba mi ha colpito un casino...per me può veramente diventare uno così forte...infatti non è un caso che in casa Juventus preferiscono vendere Marchisio un Campione e bandiera, che lui arrivato solo da 1 anno...vabbè che il prezzo è più alto per Marchisio (sui 30 milioni), però anche quello di Pogba gira su quella cifra...magari si ferma a 20-25 milioni


Ma non si tratta di quello che potrà diventare, si tratta di tipologia di giocatore. Pogba potrà diventare Vieira, magari anche più tecnico ma Zizou lasciamolo dov'è


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non si tratta di quello che potrà diventare, si tratta di tipologia di giocatore. Pogba potrà diventare Vieira, magari anche più tecnico ma Zizou lasciamolo dov'è



ahah ok allora sei d'accordo che può diventare uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo...così fra 10 anni lo mettiamo nei sondaggi del miglior


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Giugno 2013)

Sarà pure bravo, ma fa troppi falli a partita e si becca sistematicamente il giallo dopo poco.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2013)

E' bravo, anzi bravissimo. Ma gioca insieme ad un'accozzaglia di brocchi. Che può farci?


----------



## BB7 (18 Giugno 2013)

Certo che è proprio una testa calda.... pure nel PSG protesta sempre come i gobbi. Oggi ha tirato un calcio in faccia all'altro e ha anche il coraggio di protestare per il giallo


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2013)

Partita storta,capita anche a Messi.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (19 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' bravo, anzi bravissimo. Ma gioca insieme ad un'accozzaglia di brocchi. Che può farci?




dei brocchi che sono arrivati secondi in una finale europea? Beh allora son tutti brocchi tranne gli spagnoli. Io l'Under 21 la prendrei in blocco, son sicuro che con in più i NOSTRI tre under 21 vinceremmo lo scudetto


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2013)

Sta facendo una grande stagione al Psg... è davvero molto ma molto forte. Pecca di testa, fa troppi falli


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (5 Ottobre 2013)

fenomeno.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2013)

Ieri partita...93,5% di accuratezza nei passaggi


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ieri partita...93,5% di accuratezza nei passaggi



Non aumenterebbe il tasso tecnico del nostro centrocampo 
Deve migliorare di testa, fa troppo spesso falli stupidi, ma è forte forte.
Sarebbe il caso di fargli giocare gran parte delle amichevoli in Nazionale da qui al mondiale e lasciare a casa qualche cariatide di cui si sa come gioca già allo sfinimento.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non aumenterebbe il tasso tecnico del nostro centrocampo
> Deve migliorare di testa, fa troppo spesso falli stupidi, ma è forte forte.
> Sarebbe il caso di fargli giocare gran parte delle amichevoli in Nazionale da qui al mondiale e lasciare a casa qualche cariatide di cui si sa come gioca già allo sfinimento.


Il PSG è solo Verratti ed Ibra... Verratti è nellla top dei migliori 92 al mondo. E' passato dal Pescara(dalla b) ad una squadra che gioca in cl e si è visto sin dalle prime partite di che pasta è fatto.
Però ha volte fa falli stupidi, ma è un fenoneno.
Prandelli preferisce gente come Marchioso o Montolivo o il bollito Pirlo al suo posto....


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il PSG è solo Verratti ed Ibra... Verratti è nellla top dei migliori 92 al mondo. E' passato dal Pescara(dalla b) ad una squadra che gioca in cl e si è visto sin dalle prime partite di che pasta è fatto.
> Però ha volte fa falli stupidi, ma è un fenoneno.
> Prandelli preferisce gente come Marchioso o Montolivo o il bollito Pirlo al suo posto....


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Non dovrebbe avere coraggio, dovrebbe semplicemente guardare le prestazioni.
Io sono certo che non ci sarà nella rosa dei 23 per il Mondiale.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ieri partita...93,5% di accuratezza nei passaggi



L'ho vista la partita ieri sera. C'è da dire comunque che il PSG ha fatto un possesso palla che si aggira sul 68-69%, circa, Verratti ha fatto girare palla in mezzo al campo in continuazione, spesso con passaggetti di qualche metro al compagno più vicino, cioè gli avversari portavano pressing zero, tant'è che per i parigini è stato un banale allenamento di possesso palla.

Detto questo, è evidente sia senz'altro un giocatore tecnicamente dotatissimo e dal brillante futuro. Ovvio sarebbe da sognarlo di notte uno cosi in mezzo al nostro centrocampo.


----------



## Frikez (2 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Non dovrebbe avere coraggio, dovrebbe semplicemente guardare le prestazioni.
> Io sono certo che non ci sarà nella rosa dei 23 per il Mondiale.



Verratti ormai fa parte di quei 16/17 del nucleo fisso della nazionale, ci sarà sicuramente


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'ho vista la partita ieri sera. C'è da dire comunque che il PSG ha fatto un possesso palla che si aggira sul 68-69%, circa, Verratti ha fatto girare palla in mezzo al campo in continuazione, spesso con passaggetti di qualche metro al compagno più vicino, cioè gli avversari portavano pressing zero, tant'è che per i parigini è stato un banale allenamento di possesso palla.
> 
> Detto questo, è evidente sia senz'altro un giocatore tecnicamente dotatissimo e dal brillante futuro. Ovvio sarebbe da sognarlo di notte uno cosi in mezzo al nostro centrocampo.



Beh [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] anche il Barca fa girare palla a vuoto in questi ultimi anni, specialmente quest'anno, con avverssari che non pressano, però tutti ad esalatarli
Sono d'accordo comunque su quello che dici.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
> Non dovrebbe avere coraggio, dovrebbe semplicemente guardare le prestazioni.
> Io sono certo che non ci sarà nella rosa dei 23 per il Mondiale.



ma no dai per me giocherà pure al Mondiale...tempo qualche partita e metterà lui al posto di Pirlo o Marchisio


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2014)

Oggi è stato commovente. Sembrava un adulto in mezzo ai bambini.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Giugno 2014)

Con i giovani bisogna sempre andarci coi piedi di piombo sia nei momenti positivi che in quelli negativi, ma qui mi sento di dire che siamo di fronte ad un potenziale fenomeno, realmente. Oggi di gran lunga il migliore in campo, che giocatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Con i giovani bisogna sempre andarci coi piedi di piombo sia nei momenti positivi che in quelli negativi, ma qui mi sento di dire che siamo di fronte ad un potenziale fenomeno, realmente. Oggi di gran lunga il migliore in campo, che giocatore.


E l'altro voleva lasciare questo a casa per fare posto a Montolivo...

Fortissimo Verratti non a caso sei titolare con Ibra e co..
Peccato che non ci sono altri Verratti...


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2014)

Fantastico.
Sapete che a fine primo tempo aveva una clamorosa percentuale del 100% di passaggi riusciti?


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Giugno 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E l'altro voleva lasciare questo a casa per fare posto a Montolivo...
> 
> Fortissimo Verratti non a caso sei titolare con Ibra e co..
> Peccato che non ci sono altri Verratti...



Ripeto, non a caso è l'unico giovane italiano che gioca in un top team europeo.
Poi non credo che i nostri giovani facciano tutti pena, ora sarebbe troppo facile pensarlo, ma secondo me abbiamo 5/6 giocatori su cui dobbiamo puntare, se non altro perché gli altri sono peggio di loro.
Tornando a Verratti, secondo me attualmente è il centrocampista giovane più forte.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Giugno 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Fantastico.
> Sapete che a fine primo tempo aveva una clamorosa percentuale del 100% di passaggi riusciti?



Non fa notizia questo. Ma ha tipo recuperato 7-8 palloni da solo. Impressionante. Oggi ha fatto le scarpe a Pirlo, direi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2014)

Unico giocatore a disputare un mondiale più che sufficiente. 

Grande talento, pagato come Matri


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2014)

Miglior giocatore della spedizione brasiliana.
E stava per restare a casa...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2014)

Onestamente auguro a lui di andare al Real.. il PSG è un top club vero, ma al Real si completerebbe.. per prestigio e mentalità vincente


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Unico giocatore a disputare un mondiale più che sufficiente.
> 
> Grande talento, pagato come Matri



Con un ingaggio di 1.2 mln lordi in meno rispetto alla Mitraglia.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Giugno 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Miglior giocatore della spedizione brasiliana.
> E stava per restare a casa...


da sottolineare 

prandelli lo ha tenuto in bilico fino all'ultimo, incredibile


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2014)

sicuramente il migliore dei nostri al mondiale.


----------



## Albijol (25 Giugno 2014)

Ma Brandelli che l'ha portato al mondiale solo perché Montolivo si è rotto e l'ha messo in panca al posto di ThiagoROTFLMotta nella decisiva sfida con il Costa Rica?


----------



## danyaj87 (25 Giugno 2014)

Ieri ha fatto cose fantastiche, quando ha fatto quel dribbling saltando 3 uomini facendo un passaggio a Marchisio, che ha poi frittato il passaggio in avanti, mi ha fatto esultare quasi come un goal. Smadonnando contro galliani per i 12 milioni di Matri però.


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Giugno 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Unico giocatore a disputare un mondiale più che sufficiente.
> 
> Grande talento, *pagato come Matri*


----------



## Hammer (25 Giugno 2014)

Questo è un cavallo. Galleggia alla grande in un mondiale disastroso per tutti

Ripartire da qui, grazie



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Unico giocatore a disputare un mondiale più che sufficiente.
> 
> Grande talento, pagato come Matri



...


----------



## Hammer (25 Giugno 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non fa notizia questo. Ma ha tipo recuperato 7-8 palloni da solo. Impressionante. Oggi ha fatto le scarpe a Pirlo, direi.



Il problema è che buona parte dei quotidiani sportivi ha avuto il coraggio di dare 6 a Pirlo. Verratti si sarebbe meritato 15, con questo metro di giudizio


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2014)

Fortuna che è andato all'estero e ci hanno creduto.

Fosse rimasto in Italia, sarebbe rimasto in panca a marcire.

Spero che Cristinate vada all'estero.. non ha senso farlo marcire in panca per mettere Muntari


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Giugno 2014)

ricordo ancora quando qualcuno sosteneva che il suo mancato approdo al milan fosse dipeso dall'essere tifoso juventino


----------



## Jino (25 Giugno 2014)

Che giocatore, gli manca un ultimo salto di qualità, diventare più decisivo e pratico.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che giocatore, gli manca un ultimo salto di qualità, diventare più decisivo e pratico.


Come ho già detto, Io spero di vederlo al Real. Con Ancelotti rischia di fare il salto di qualità necessario. 
OK il Psg è una realtà forte, però al real con quella mentalità vincente e prestigio può diventare un crack. Al posto di Xabi Alonso sarebbe perfetto


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2014)

Direttamente da Manoppello  [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION]


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> Direttamente da Manoppello  [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION]


Certo che se imparasse ad affilare due parole in italiano non mi farebbe vergognare di esser abruzzese ogni volta chr apre bocca


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Certo che se imparasse ad affilare due parole in italiano non mi farebbe vergognare di esser abruzzese ogni volta chr apre bocca



"Moccica"


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2014)

de sica ha scritto:


> "Moccica"


Mancava uno ngulamamt all'arbitro ed era perfetto! Ma mi rendo conto che venendo da Manoppello è già tanto che capisca la nostra lingua


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mancava uno ngulamamt all'arbitro ed era perfetto! Ma mi rendo conto che venendo da Manoppello è già tanto che capisca la nostra lingua



Ahahahahah vabbè io per esempio sono della valle peligna,  e capisco benissimo. Chiamiamo #Gianfranco Semproni che ci da qualche lezione di pescarese


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2014)

*Dai per favore,non siamo su msn...usate i Pm per ste cose*


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Febbraio 2015)

Non riesco più a trovare gli aggettivi per questo giocatorone.
Per quanto siano giocatori diversi (e adoro entrambi), attualmente tra Verratti e Pogba nella mia squadra vorrei l'italiano.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2015)

Braida lo segnala ai tempi del Pescara ma Galliani preferisce l'usato sicuro Muntari


----------



## Marchisio89 (17 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Braida lo segnala ai tempi del Pescara ma Galliani *preferisce l'usato sicuro* Muntari


Questo é il piú grande limite del calcio italiano.


----------



## Frikez (17 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non riesco più a trovare gli aggettivi per questo giocatorone.
> Per quanto sia giocatori diversi (io adoro entrambi), attualmente tra Verratti e Pogba nella mia squadra vorrei l'italiano.



Posa la grappa 

Comunque se riuscisse ad evitare certe entrate alla Flamini che non servono a nulla potrebbe veramente diventare uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo.


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Febbraio 2015)

Pogba e molto diverso, gioca 15- 20 metri davanti


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Posa la grappa
> 
> Comunque se riuscisse ad evitare certe entrate alla Flamini che non servono a nulla potrebbe veramente diventare uno dei migliori centrocampisti al mondo.



Sono sobrio 
Preferisco i giocatori à la Verratti a quelli à la Pogba, ma come ho già detto sono i 2 centrocampisti più forti della loro età e molto presto saranno anche i migliori al mondo IMHO. Sarebbe il caso che Conte la smettesse di non farlo giocare in Nazionale con quel centrocampo che abbiamo. Tornando ai giocatori in questione, davvero non capisco perché dovrebbe essere senza senso il confronto Verratti-Pogba a favore del francese, anzi, a livello europeo forse Verratti ha dimostrato persino di più. Talenti straordinari comunque.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono sobrio
> Preferisco i giocatori à la Verratti di quelli à la Pogba, ma come ho già detto sono i 2 centrocampisti più forti della loro età e molto presto saranno anche i migliori al mondo IMHO. Sarebbe il caso che Conte la smettesse di non farlo giocare in Nazionale con quel centrocampo che abbiamo. Tornando ai giocatori in questione, davvero non capisco perché dovrebbe essere senza senso il confronto Verratti-Pogba a favore del francese, anzi, a livello europeo forse Verratti ha dimostrato persino di più. Talenti straordinari comunque.



Stai parlando con [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION] eh.

Forse sceglierei Verratti pure io, però è davvero un bel dilemma. Un pò come l'imbarazzo della scelta tra mettere Muntari, Essien o Poli.


----------



## Frikez (18 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono sobrio
> Preferisco i giocatori à la Verratti di quelli à la Pogba, ma come ho già detto sono i 2 centrocampisti più forti della loro età e molto presto saranno anche i migliori al mondo IMHO. Sarebbe il caso che Conte la smettesse di non farlo giocare in Nazionale con quel centrocampo che abbiamo. Tornando ai giocatori in questione, davvero non capisco perché dovrebbe essere senza senso il confronto Verratti-Pogba a favore del francese, anzi, a livello europeo forse Verratti ha dimostrato persino di più. Talenti straordinari comunque.



Pogba è come Yaya Tourè, sa fare tutto quello che la maggior parte dei centrocampisti in circolazione può solo immaginare, i giocatori così forti fisicamente ma che allo stesso tempo hanno un controllo di palla eccezionale mi fanno impazzire.
Verratti è un giocatore completamente diverso, è simile a Pirlo ma con più corsa e contrasti..è fortissimo anche lui ma ad oggi vedo un pelo meglio il francese.


----------



## juventino (18 Febbraio 2015)

Divento pazzo ogni volta che mi ricordo che i soldi che ci chiedeva il Pescara per lui li abbiamo spesi per Gioperdo...


----------



## tequilad (18 Febbraio 2015)

Paragonare Pogba a Verratti non ha senso perchè hanno caratteristiche troppo diverse


----------



## Hammer (18 Febbraio 2015)

Quando era ancora al Pescara noi, la Juventus e il Napoli facemmo gli schizzinosi per una decina di milioni. Questo ragazzo è fortissimo, un barlume nella mediocrità del nuovo centrocampo della Nazionale


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pogba è come Yaya Tourè, sa fare tutto quello che la maggior parte dei centrocampisti in circolazione può solo immaginare, i giocatori così forti fisicamente ma che allo stesso tempo hanno un controllo di palla eccezionale mi fanno impazzire.
> Verratti è un giocatore completamente diverso, è simile a Pirlo ma con più corsa e contrasti..è fortissimo anche lui ma ad oggi vedo un pelo meglio il francese.


Ma è chiaro che essendo estremamente diversi (e compatibili, sarebbero perfetti assieme) uno possa preferire l'uno all'altro, ma a mio avviso visto quanto hanno dimostrato il confronto può essere molto più che sensato, nel senso che non trovo affatto uno scandalo preferire Verratti a Pogba.



tequilad ha scritto:


> Paragonare Pogba a Verratti non ha senso perchè hanno caratteristiche troppo diverse


Il paragone non esiste, infatti facevo solamente un confronto su quanto hanno dimostrato entrambi e ho detto solamente che se dovessi scegliere obbligatoriamente uno dei 2 al momento prenderei Marco.



Hammer ha scritto:


> Quando era ancora al Pescara noi, la Juventus e il Napoli facemmo gli schizzinosi per una decina di milioni. Questo ragazzo è fortissimo, un barlume nella mediocrità del nuovo centrocampo della Nazionale


Se si fosse chiamato Verrattic o Verrattinho e al posto del Pescara avesse avuto una stagione fantastica all'Atletico Mineiro o alla Dinamo Zagabria, Juve, Inter, Roma e Napoli avrebbero sborsato 15 milioni senza fiatare.


----------



## davoreb (18 Febbraio 2015)

L'unico campione italiano, giocatore fortissimo.

Sarebbe ora con la nazionale di mollare Pirlo e Buffon e ripartire da Marco e Sirigu.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pogba è come Yaya Tourè, sa fare tutto quello che la maggior parte dei centrocampisti in circolazione può solo immaginare, i giocatori così forti fisicamente ma che allo stesso tempo hanno un controllo di palla eccezionale mi fanno impazzire.
> Verratti è un giocatore completamente diverso, è simile a Pirlo ma con più corsa e contrasti..è fortissimo anche lui ma ad oggi vedo un pelo meglio il francese.



Concordo, senza contare che Paul segna abbastanza e ha i colpi per farti vincere una partita.


----------



## Hammer (18 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> L'unico campione italiano, giocatore fortissimo.
> 
> Sarebbe ora con la nazionale di mollare Pirlo e Buffon e ripartire da Marco e Sirigu.



Mollare chi? Quei due non lasciano il posto nemmeno davanti alla sedia elettrica


----------



## mandraghe (21 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Torros (27 Febbraio 2015)

Verratti per me vale 2 Pogba adesso come adesso.
Un abisso tra le sue partite contro il Barca e il Chelsea e quelle di Pogba contro qualsiasi altra squadra in Europa.
Pogba è decisamente sopravvalutato dai media, quando il livello si alza è un giocatore completamente anonimo. 

Pogba avrà un grandissimo potenziale, ma l'ho visto solo contro squadre mediocri e ha gli stessi difetti di Toure che difatti in Europa fa ridere, poi può fare triplette in premier ma rimane il fatto che in Europa fa ridere.
Pogba e Toure hanno alcuni difetti gravi quando giochi a questi livelli: la poca rapidità, la pigrizia, il pressing assente verso i portatori di palla, la poca propensione a difendere.
Paradossalmente il loro fisico è il loro limite, i mediani migliori sono i piccoletti, infatti secondo Who Score Verratti recupera il doppio dei palloni di Pogba.


Palloni recuperati da Verratti in media: 1.5 a partita Marco Verratti Football Statistics | WhoScored.com
Pogba: 0.9 Paul Pogba Football Statistics | WhoScored.com
Toure: 0.7 Yaya Touré Football Statistics | WhoScored.com
Vidal: 1.3 Arturo Vidal Football Statistics | WhoScored.com
Matuidi:1.5 Blaise Matuidi Football Statistics | WhoScored.com
James Rodriguez: 1 http://www.whoscored.com/Players/71182/

la storia che vuole che chi ha il fisico sia più bravo a difendere è un grande luogo comune. Pogba e Toure in difesa sono quasi completamente nulli, anche perché spesso sono lenti nel ripiegare. 
Toure miglior centrocampista al mondo? non è nemmeno un centrocampista per me, uno dei problemi del City è che Toure è lento nel ritornare in difesa e quindi la squadra spesso è bilanciata e subisce catarve di gol. Difatti il City gioca con un solo centrocampista che può essere Ferandhinio o Fernando, Toure è a tutti gli effetti un trequartista. 
Un centrocampista che faceva entrambe le fasi in modo eccezionale era Vidal dell'anno scorso, Toure fa solo la fase offensiva come Pogba, in difesa aiutano poco.


----------



## Torros (27 Febbraio 2015)

costava anche meno in realtà, prima che arrivasse la concorrenza del Psg, intorno ai 7 millioni.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Febbraio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Verratti per me vale 2 Pogba adesso come adesso.
> Un abisso tra le sue partite contro il Barca e il Chelsea e quelle di Pogba contro qualsiasi altra squadra in Europa.
> Pogba è decisamente sopravvalutato dai media, quando il livello si alza è un giocatore completamente anonimo.
> 
> ...


Non concordo del tutto. Pogba ha fatto la differenza anche contro avversarie di livello: col Napoli lascia sempre il segno, quest'anno contro la Lazio all'Olimpico ha vinto sostanzialmente da solo, anche se solo con una giocata ha segnato il gol decisivo contro l'Olympiacos ed era importante per il passaggio del turno. E' vero però quando dici che in Europa ha dimostrato davvero poco. Il francese ha potenzialità enormi, che però mostra solamente ad intermittenza o a fiammate: in Italia, quando spesso i ritmi sono bassi, Pogba riesce a fare la differenza anche solamente con una giocata da campione, magari nel contesto di un match dove si fa notare più per qualche giocata che per continuità, mentre in Europa questo non basta. Se vuole diventare un campione e un giocatore da 100 milioni deve assolutamente alzare l'asticella. A mio avviso assieme a Verratti e Isco formerebbe il più forte centrocampo composto da giocatori giovani, ma se devo classificare questi 3 in base a chi sceglierei Pogba sarebbe la terza scelta per quanto dimostrato attualmente.
Verratti contro il Chelsea è stato probabilmente il migliore in campo, nel suo primo anno in Champions dopo l'anno di B al Pescara ha giocato al Camp Nou di fronte a Xavi e Iniesta senza timori reverenziali. Anche a livello europeo Marco ha dimostrato di più. Inoltre, è stato uno dei pochissimi giocatori italiani a salvarsi nel disastroso mondiale brasiliano.


----------



## Torros (27 Febbraio 2015)

Napoli e Lazio non sono big europee. 
Isco fa parte di quella categoria di giocatori più belli che utili, non l'ho mai visto decisivo in nessun big match che ha giocato e poi tiene troppo la palle senza creare realmente occasioni da gol. James è un altro livello per esempio, segna il doppio e fa il doppio degli assist. Isco anche lui mi pare tanto esaltato dai media spagnoli, per qualche numero da circo inutile qua e la.


----------



## Jino (27 Febbraio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Napoli e Lazio non sono big europee.
> Isco fa parte di quella categoria di giocatori più belli che utili, non l'ho mai visto decisivo in nessun big match che ha giocato e poi tiene troppo la palle senza creare realmente occasioni da gol. James è un altro livello per esempio, segna il doppio e fa il doppio degli assist. Isco anche lui mi pare tanto esaltato dai media spagnoli, per qualche numero da circo inutile qua e la.



Isco è un giocatore fantastico, non scherziamo. Al momento del cambio all'ultima di campionato era in trasferta, tutto lo stadio si è alzato ad applaudirlo. Confrontare poi grandi calciatori, con caratteristiche diverse, tra di loro mi pare assai stridente, sempre.

Pogba con Verratti, due ruoli differenti, due tipologie completamente diverse di calciatore. E' come confrontare un terzino con un centrale, un'ala con un centravanti.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Febbraio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Napoli e Lazio non sono big europee.
> Isco fa parte di quella categoria di giocatori più belli che utili, non l'ho mai visto decisivo in nessun big match che ha giocato e poi tiene troppo la palle senza creare realmente occasioni da gol. James è un altro livello per esempio, segna il doppio e fa il doppio degli assist. Isco anche lui mi pare tanto esaltato dai media spagnoli, per qualche numero da circo inutile qua e la.


Stiamo attenti a non esagerare: Isco gioca titolare nella squadra più forte del mondo, qualcosa vorrà pur dire. Quando si gioca in squadre di tale levatura i numeri (assist e gol) non raccontano tutto, i giocatori diventano pedine di una macchina (in questo caso perfetta). 
Anche perché Isco nel Real gioca più arretrato rispetto a Rodriguez, e quando è stato spostato più avanti per l'infortunio di Bale ha saputo essere decisivo.

Detto questo, stravedo per Verratti da sempre (quando aveva quindici anni qui se ne parlava già in ottica Milan) e sono felice di vederlo giocare a livelli altissimi. Spero non torni in Italia e mi piacerebbe vederlo in campionati di livello più alto di quello francese, anche se al PSG può giocare e allenarsi con alcuni veri e propri fenomeni.
Marco deve solo limitare certi problemi caratteriali: a volte perde la testa e offende l'arbitro, se la prende con gli avversari, fa falli sciocchi (e Blanc gli ha già tirato le orecchie per le ammonizioni che prende).


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2015)

Isco è stato uno dei migliori in campo nel clasico, così per dire...


----------



## Jino (27 Febbraio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Stiamo attenti a non esagerare: Isco gioca titolare nella squadra più forte del mondo, qualcosa vorrà pur dire. Quando si gioca in squadre di tale levatura i numeri (assist e gol) non raccontano tutto, i giocatori diventano pedine di una macchina (in questo caso perfetta).
> Anche perché Isco nel Real gioca più arretrato rispetto a Rodriguez, e quando è stato spostato più avanti per l'infortunio di Bale ha saputo essere decisivo.
> 
> Detto questo, stravedo per Verratti da sempre (quando aveva quindici anni qui se ne parlava già in ottica Milan) e sono felice di vederlo giocare a livelli altissimi. Spero non torni in Italia e mi piacerebbe vederlo in campionati di livello più alto di quello francese, anche se al PSG può giocare e allenarsi con alcuni veri e propri fenomeni.
> Marco deve solo limitare certi problemi caratteriali: a volte perde la testa e offende l'arbitro, se la prende con gli avversari, fa falli sciocchi (e Blanc gli ha già tirato le orecchie per le ammonizioni che prende).



Si concordo su Verratti, caratterialmente deve maturare in maniera definitiva, deve limare quell'aggressività che in campo diventa spesso un limite, troppo i falli inutili quanto sciocchi. Ed infine deve diventare meno bello e più pratico, troppo spesso rischia giocate quando non serve, in posizioni delicate, diventare più decisivo negli ultimi 30 metri. Ha tutto il tempo e le qualità per farlo, dopodichè si sarà pronto per il salto in qualsiasi squadra e campionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Napoli e Lazio non sono big europee.
> Isco fa parte di quella categoria di giocatori più belli che utili, non l'ho mai visto decisivo in nessun big match che ha giocato e poi tiene troppo la palle senza creare realmente occasioni da gol. James è un altro livello per esempio, segna il doppio e fa il doppio degli assist. Isco anche lui mi pare tanto esaltato dai media spagnoli, per qualche numero da circo inutile qua e la.


Isco gioca praticamente mezz'ala al Real e davanti a lui ha degli accentratori di goal e assist come Ronaldo, Bale e Benzema, per i quali non servono presentazioni. Metti Isco in qualsiasi altra squadra del mondo(non valgono Barcellona, Bayern e Chelsea) e ti cambia il centrocampo da così a così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Febbraio 2015)

Al di là di sterili paragoni tra Marco e Paul, il PSG pensasse a comprare il francese, così dopo fa un centrocampo a tre con Matuidi-Verratti-Pogba, Pastore dietro Ibra e Cavani, Simeone in panchina e Champions assicurata


----------



## Renegade (27 Febbraio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al di là di sterili paragoni tra Marco e Paul, il PSG pensasse a comprare il francese, così dopo fa un centrocampo a tre con Matuidi-Verratti-Pogba, Pastore dietro Ibra e Cavani, Simeone in panchina e *Champions assicurata*



Ahahahahahah, possono prendere anche Cristiano Ronaldo e Lionel Messi, la Champions continuerebbero a vederla col binocolo. Finché comprano per moda e depredano le squadre del loro miglior calciatore, non andranno da nessuna parte. Vedrai che anche quest'anno sono fuori dalla CL. Ormai è il quarto anno credo che fanno pena. Questo ti dimostra quanto ebbi ragione in quella famosa discussione tra noi due


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah, possono prendere anche Cristiano Ronaldo e Lionel Messi, la Champions continuerebbero a vederla col binocolo. Finché comprano per moda e depredano le squadre del loro miglior calciatore, non andranno da nessuna parte. Vedrai che anche quest'anno sono fuori dalla CL. Ormai è il quarto anno credo che fanno pena. Questo ti dimostra quanto ebbi ragione in quella famosa discussione tra noi due



Il PSG non compra per moda.
Sirigu, Thiago Silva, Verratti, Cavani, Ibra... dove sarebbe la moda ?
Pastore lo hanno preso per passare da squadra ridicola a squadra buonissima... e ci stava alla grande.
Un Lucas invece e stato una scomessa (costosa)... ma il giocatore poteva diventare Rivaldo come poteva diventare Denilson... pero le qualita erano evidenti.
Hanno sbagliato forse con Lavezzi...
La mossa di prendere David Luiz invece ci poteva stare. Rifare la coppia titolare della nazionale in squadra ti aiuta molto... i giocatori si conoscono benissimo... Poi e stato strapagato... ma l'acquisto non e stato fatto per moda o per marketing.


----------



## Torros (27 Febbraio 2015)

Se c'è una squadra che compra per moda quella è il Real.
Il Psg ha sempre comprato giocatori utili alla causa e alcuni dei giovani migliori in circolazione che si sono poi rivelate tutte scommesse vinte eccetto Digne, forse.
Pastore è stato il primo "big" per rendere il progetto credibile, e alle prime due stagioni ha fatto piuttosto bene, ha fatto fatica l'anno scorso per via della concorrenza, quest'anno è uno dei migliori del Psg.
Lucas dopo una prima stagione dove ha sofferto la concorrenza di Lavezzi è diventato un titolare fisso quest'anno, di fatto con l'infortunio di IBra è stato il miglior giocatore del Psg nella prima parte di stagione. Si è rotto nell' ultima partita in campionato e ha saltato il Chelsea e forse salterà anche il ritorno. E' cmq un giocatore indispensabile per i parigini.
Cavani è stato preso per il 4-4-2 di Ancelotti.
Luiz non è cosi scarso come molta gente vuole far credere, gli si danno troppe responsabilità per il disastro in Brasile solo perché si è dato in pasto al opinione pubblica mettendosi a piangere davanti alle telecamere, quindi è passato per il capro-espiatorio. 
Però Marcelo, Dante e tutto il centrocampo del Brasile sono altrettanto responsabili.
E' stata certamente anche un operazione di marketing, ma mal riuscita per me, visto quello che è successo in Brasile, ma chi lo avrebbe potuto prevedere un disastro simile?
Una squadra se vuole crescere anche nel fatturato ha bisogno di comprare anche stelle affermate. 
IL Psg non è esattamente il Manchester City, il Chelsea, o altre big, non hanno una rosa poi cosi ampia, i giovani li fanno giocare, sia quelli pagati fior di milioni che quelli del vivaio: Bahebeck, Ongenda e sopratutto Rabiot giocano, Caman è stato impaziente, ma non mi pare che alla Juve stia giocando granché.


----------



## S.1899 (28 Febbraio 2015)

Verratti è straordinario ! Per noi (in Francia) e' una vergogna che non sia titolare in Nazionale ! ha una vista del gioco ecczionale, ed una qualità di passaggi incredibile (passaggi cort/lunghi), puo' giocare senza pressione in ogni circostanza (che sia contro il Rennes o contro il Barcellona o il Chelsea), trasmette serenità alla difesa (guardate i suoi tackling,pressing e recupero palla), ed è impossibile togliergli la palla !!
forse nn possiamo paragonargli... ed e' ovvio che Pogba è più ''spettacolare'' che Verratti ma Verratti è senza dubio più importante per l'organizzazione e per l'equilibro di una squadra ! E un giocatore immenso !


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah, possono prendere anche Cristiano Ronaldo e Lionel Messi, la Champions continuerebbero a vederla col binocolo. Finché comprano per moda e depredano le squadre del loro miglior calciatore, non andranno da nessuna parte. Vedrai che anche quest'anno sono fuori dalla CL. Ormai è il quarto anno credo che fanno pena. Questo ti dimostra quanto ebbi ragione in quella famosa discussione tra noi due


Ma negli ultimi anni mi dici quando avrebbero comprato per moda? Non comprano più per moda da anni, negli ultimi due poi quasi non l'hanno fatto il mercato.
Per quanto riguarda il nostro discorso hai ragione tanto quanto non hai capito cosa io volessi dire... forse non ti è chiaro che la sfida non era tra te che dicevi che la Champions non l'avrebbero vinta e io che dicevo che la Champions l'avrebbero vinta, io questo non l'ho *mai* detto, ho soltanto detto che erano sulla strada giusta, cioè di creazione di una tradizione europea, esattamente come il Chelsea che l'ha vinta solamente dopo dieci anni.
Tra dieci anni di gestione araba forse potremo tirare le somme, quel discorso resta in sospeso.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2015)

Basta parlare di Isco o altri giocatori dai.. qua si parla di Verratti per favore


----------



## Torros (6 Marzo 2015)

Verratti contro Messi ha fatto figure ben migliori dei vari Nesta, Cannavaro, Sergio Ramos, Kompany, Pepe etc.
A dimostrazione del fatto, che per fermare un brevilineo rapido come la Pulce ti serve un altro brevilineo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Verratti contro Messi ha fatto figure ben migliori dei vari Nesta, Cannavaro, Sergio Ramos, Kompany, Pepe etc.
> A dimostrazione del fatto, che per fermare un brevilineo rapido come la Pulce ti serve un altro brevilineo.



Però c'è piccola differenza, che da difensore centrale sei l'ultimo uomo e se fai un tackle in area a Messi rischi il rigore. Poi ad esempio Nesta si è trovato in condizioni di 1vs1, lì Verratti era uno dei 4 che accerchiava il nano malefico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Marzo 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Però c'è piccola differenza, che da difensore centrale sei l'ultimo uomo e se fai un tackle in area a Messi rischi il rigore. Poi ad esempio Nesta si è trovato in condizioni di 1vs1, lì Verratti era uno dei 4 che accerchiava il nano malefico



Esatto.

E poi Nesta l'ha fermato eccome a Messi (Sandrone solo una volta l'ha sbattuto a terra prendendosi il giallo a S.Siro). QUello che si faceva saltare come un birillo era Thiago Silva.


----------



## Gas (7 Marzo 2015)

Nesta fermò Messi alla grande, non scherziamo !


----------



## Torros (7 Marzo 2015)

Nesta avrebbe fermato Messi?
Io ricordo Messi devastare Nesta.

ma forse voi vi siete concentrati troppo su questo video che impazza su You Tube che chiaramente è un video anti-messi che non dice tutta la verità. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Vp5eha3HI
Sembra che per certa gente fare un intervento corretto in scivolata contro Messi sia una cosa epica, e questo da l'idea poi della grandezza di Messi che poi a dirla tutta quel Barca(era il 2012) domino nettamente tra andata e ritorno quel Milan grazie proprio a 2 assist di Messi. 


Qui Messi possiede completamente Nesta, Abete e praticamente tutta la difesa del Milan e con un azione fantastica mette l'assist per il gol di Pedro. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2Vp5eha3HI
Qui ci sono altre azioni in cui Nesta contro Messi fa solo delle figure da cioccolataio, Nesta l'ha fermato una volta correttamente per il resto solo fallacci.




minuto 1:43 Messi devasta tutto il Milan compreso Nesta
l'azione si ripete sul minuto 2:01

Qui c'è una compilation dei migliori difensori affrontati da Messi e si inizia proprio con Nesta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4SCZM6UViU


Ma è anche una cosa normale, un colosso come Nesta non può fare granché per evidenti limiti meccanici, dettati dal fisco(alto 187, longilineo, poco agile, baricentro alto) contro il più rapido brevilineo di tutti tempi.
Personalmente ricordo solo Thiago Silva fare un ottima figura con Messi nell'andata di Psg-Barcellona 2012-2013.
Silva infatti è più basso di Nesta, molto più agile e ha anche un basso centro di gravità è certamente molto più adatto ad affrontare un brevilineo, rispetto a un colosso come Nesta.


----------



## Torros (7 Marzo 2015)

Ricordo anche un altra ottima prestazione di Thiago contro Messi in un Brasile-Argentina di anni fa.
Uno dei pochi a non averci lasciato la reputazione sul campo contro Messi, per dire uno come Ramos ci a messo anni per tirare fuori prestazioni decenti contro la Pulce, Hummels in finale mondiale è stato inguardabile. Messi è stato sfortunato a non segnare, ma ogni volta che lo puntava, lo saltava di netto.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Nesta avrebbe fermato Messi?
> Io ricordo Messi devastare Nesta.
> 
> ma forse voi vi siete concentrati troppo su questo video che impazza su You Tube che chiaramente è un video anti-messi che non dice tutta la verità.


Molti di noi hanno visto ogni partita giocata da Nesta nel Milan, altro che video su Youtube


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Nesta avrebbe fermato Messi?
> Io ricordo Messi devastare Nesta.


Stiamo parlando di due grandissimi giocatori, in ruoli diversissimi. Ovvio che qualche volta in qualche contrasto prevaleva Messi ed in altri Nesta, però in quel Barcellona-Milan, Nesta lo umiliò.


----------



## davoreb (8 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Nesta avrebbe fermato Messi?
> Io ricordo Messi devastare Nesta.
> 
> ma forse voi vi siete concentrati troppo su questo video che impazza su You Tube che chiaramente è un video anti-messi che non dice tutta la verità.
> ...



un po' scorretto mettere messi a 23-25 anni contro nesta a fine carriera a 35


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> un po' scorretto mettere messi a 23-25 anni contro nesta a fine carriera a 35


Scorretto quanto dire che Nesta, da vecchio, abbia annullato Messi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Nesta avrebbe fermato Messi?
> Io ricordo Messi devastare Nesta.
> 
> ma forse voi vi siete concentrati troppo su questo video che impazza su You Tube che chiaramente è un video anti-messi che non dice tutta la verità.
> ...



Rimanendo un secondo OT
Ne conto 6 di dribbling IN 4 PARTITE dove Nesta è stato saltato nettamente da Messi (ripeto DRIBBLING, non conto le altre 2-3 volte passato in velocità perchè è normale che Leo lo supera).
E calcola che questo è un video che fa vedere ovviamente solo dove l'argentino passa i due giocatori (tranne qualche intervento).
Purtroppo non ne fanno video di Sandro toglie la palla a Messi.


----------



## Torros (9 Marzo 2015)

Tornando a Verratti, l'anno scorso non mi era piaciuto granché, mi sembrava un centrocampista anonimo con un ottima tecnica ma poco altro, quest'anno ha fatto un salto di qualità incredibile, potrei dire che è uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo già adesso.
Conte deve costruirli la nazionale intorno, con magari De Rossi davanti alla difesa, Marchisio a sinistra e Verratti a destra. Anche se poi pensandoci bene, per Conte un modulo basato sulla qualità è quasi fantascienza, nel ruolo di Verratti lui vuole "gente di gamba".


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Marzo 2015)

vorrei aver visto cosa faceva Messi o quel Barcelona al Milan 89-90, al Milan di Capello o anche al primo Milan di Ancelotti con Nesta incluso


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Marzo 2015)

Ma che sta combinando ?


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2015)

Gran giocatore.. giocate ed assist a cavani.. fenomeno.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Marzo 2015)

Meno male che non l'ha preso la Giuve che coppia avrebbe fatto con Pobbà....

Comunque, a questi livelli, Pobbà una partita come quella fatta dall'italiano deve ancora farla...


----------



## Torros (11 Marzo 2015)

che giocatore ragazzi, che giocatore, Pogba tanti numeri da circo, ma può solo potargli la borsa.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Marzo 2015)

Fenomeno.


----------



## Snake (11 Marzo 2015)

classico giocatore che può dominarti una partita senza entrare nel tabellino. Per questo motivo lo preferisco a Pogba


----------



## davoreb (11 Marzo 2015)

Questo rischia di essere veramente il nuovo Pirlo, se non sara titolare fisso della nazionale diventa un paradosso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Marzo 2015)

_Verratti + soldi per Pogba (cit.)_


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Marzo 2015)

Partita clamorosa.
Pagato come Matri,eh. #NonCiSonoSoldi


----------



## Heaven (12 Marzo 2015)

Giocatore fantastico


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Marzo 2015)

Football Manager sapeva tutto!!!


----------



## DannySa (12 Marzo 2015)

Se Pogba ogni volta che segna in A vale 5-10 mln in più questo per pagarlo devi ammazzarti ormai.
Giocatore destinato a dominare a lungo, fantastico.


----------



## S T B (12 Marzo 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Football Manager sapeva tutto!!!



qualche anno fa il nel Toro spaccavano Verratti, Niang ed un certo Aboubakar (non so se sia lo stesso del Porto). 

comunque giocatore straordinario... se il PSG è furbo si tiene lui e Rabiot e ha il futuro sistemato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> _Verratti + soldi per Pogba (cit.)_



Si ma tipo Verratti+10 milioni..non di più


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (12 Marzo 2015)

Giocatore cla-mo-ro-so.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Marzo 2015)

Ieri ha fatto una partita devastante. Il giochetto che ha fatto nell'azione del gol clamorasamente fallito da Cavani, è un qualcosa di eccezzionale.


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2015)

E noi ovviamente quei 12 milioni con cui potevamo prenderlo li abbiamo spesi per Gioperdo 
Lo so che sono ripetitivo ragazzi, ma pensare che a quest'ora potevamo avere una coppia a centrocampo formata da Verratti e Pogba (che a mio avviso si compenserebbero alla perfezione) mi fa veramente uscire di testa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Marzo 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> E noi ovviamente quei 12 milioni con cui potevamo prenderlo li abbiamo spesi per Gioperdo
> Lo so che sono ripetitivo ragazzi, ma pensare che a quest'ora potevamo avere una coppia a centrocampo formata da Verratti e Pogba (che a mio avviso si compenserebbero alla perfezione) mi fa veramente uscire di testa.



il rimpiato più grosso è nostro e del napoli , noi stavamo per prenderlo quando era ancora sconosciuto e il napoli , a detta di de laurentis , lo stava per prendere dal pescara per 11 mil ma mazzarri disse di no


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (12 Marzo 2015)

Verratti Marco 2,6 milioni annui di stipendio (+bonus)
Montolivo Riccardo 3,5.
Buongiorno

P.s. Non capisco che senso abbia paragonarlo continuamente a Pogba. Ruoli diversi, giocatori diversi.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Marzo 2015)

La nazionale italiana deve avere un centrocampo fortissimo...dato che ci permettiamo di tenere in panca uno come Verratti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma tipo Verratti+10 milioni..non di più


No infatti, perché alla fine Verratti è bravino quindi come contropartita, forse, ci può stare.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2015)

Ieri sera sicuramente straordinario, oltretutto rispetto allo scorso anno si vede come sia cresciuto moltissimo. Futuro radioso davanti a sè, naturalmente lontano dall'Italia per ancora parecchi anni.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Marzo 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ieri sera sicuramente straordinario, oltretutto rispetto allo scorso anno si vede come sia cresciuto moltissimo. Futuro radioso davanti a sè, naturalmente lontano dall'Italia per ancora parecchi anni.




Vero, oltretutto ho visto che non cerca più le giocate difficili che faceva un tempo, dove spesso perdeva palla e metteva in difficoltà i compagni, l'ho visto davvero maturo e leader.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La nazionale italiana deve avere un centrocampo fortissimo...dato che ci permettiamo di tenere in panca uno come Verratti


Conte è da bastonare, lui e quella carcassa di Pirlo. Verratti dovrebbe essere titolare inamovibile e tutta la formazione titolare dovrebbe ruotare intorno a lui.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2015)

lo adoro!! quanto darei per averlo nel milan...! ma sicuramente giocando da noi sarebbe involuto... come tutti quelli che finiscono da noi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No infatti, perché alla fine Verratti è bravino quindi come contropartita, forse, ci può stare.



Verratti+10 milioni significa valutare Verratti 45-50 milioni..mi pare una stima più che lecita dato che il Real pagò 45 per Modric che *ad oggi* gli è superiore (in prospettiva non so dirlo)..


----------



## Dexter (12 Marzo 2015)

Ad oggi per quanto riguarda la nazionale giocherei con Verratti,Bonaventura e Marchisio a centrocampo...Ma considererei anche la carcassa di Thiago Motta,che per quanto possa essere stralento,è ancora superiore ai vari De Rossi,Montolivo,Poli,Parolo........Sta gente non la convocherei più,bastano i 4 che ho citato più Florenzi,Candreva e forse Pirlo o Bertolacci.


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2015)

Questo è FORTISSIMO, definitivamente consacrato a livelli altissimi

Se la prossima partita della Nazionale vedrò nonno Pirlo in campo in sfavore di Marco, spegnerò la tv


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Questo è FORTISSIMO, definitivamente consacrato a livelli altissimi
> 
> Se la prossima partita della Nazionale vedrò nonno Pirlo in campo in sfavore di Marco, spegnerò la tv



Ti consiglio di prepararti a farlo perché Gonde già una volta gli ha preferito Giovinco e Pirlo.


----------



## Hammer (21 Marzo 2015)

Ieri PSG passato in vetta alla classifica, altra prestazione maiuscola di Verratti


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Giugno 2015)

Se siamo davvero pieni di soldi cosa stiamo aspettando ad andare a Parigi e a portarlo a Milano?


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se siamo davvero pieni di soldi cosa stiamo aspettando ad andare a Parigi e a portarlo a Milano?



Sarebbe un acquisto perfetto per il nostro centrocampo, ma credo ad oggi sia decisamente inarrivabile.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un acquisto perfetto per il nostro centrocampo, ma credo ad oggi sia decisamente inarrivabile.



Preferirei rinunciare ad Ibra per prendere Marcolino. Purtroppo è un pupillo dei tifosi, nonché uno dei più forti del PSG, non credo lo faranno partire a meno di 60/70 milioni. Però sarebbe il giocatore perfetto per ricostruire un Milan vincente nel tempo.
Fammi sognare un pochino


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se siamo davvero pieni di soldi cosa stiamo aspettando ad andare a Parigi e a portarlo a Milano?



Sarebbe un sogno, il massimo sarebbe Pogba> Psg Verratti> Milan, 40 mln li dovresti tirare fuori ma una volta spesi non hai più bisogno di comprare centrocampisti per almeno 4-5 anni.
Verratti-Kondo sarebbe una coppia perfetta forse anche di più rispetto a come sarebbe Marco affiancato a Pogba.


----------



## Snake (13 Giugno 2015)

levatevelo dalla testa


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> levatevelo dalla testa



Io infatti non ci credo minimamente. Era solo un pour parler 
Per me prenderà l'eredità di Xavi al Barcellona, magari l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se siamo davvero pieni di soldi cosa stiamo aspettando ad andare a Parigi e a portarlo a Milano?


Perché è incedibile, lo sanno anche i francesi quant'è forte, non soltanto noi sul forum.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché è incedibile, lo sanno anche i francesi quant'è forte, non soltanto noi sul forum.



Ho scritto sopra che non ci credo per niente


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2015)

Sì in effetti è impossibile, non verrà mai e poi mai.
Possano riallinearsi i pianeti tutti a giugno.. impossibile


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Giugno 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho scritto sopra che non ci credo per niente


Non avevo letto, pardon


----------



## Renegade (13 Giugno 2015)

E' l'unico fuoriclasse di questa generazione italiana. Il vero erede di Pirlo al Milan. Come può esserlo pure di Xavi al Barcellona. Con 50 mln forse lo puoi portare a casa. Sarebbe il vero simbolo da cui ripartire: italiano e fuoriclasse, per di più giovane, che può diventare una bandiera al Milan. 

Più che il PSG che forse con 50 mln te lo darebbe pure visto che vogliono prendere Pogba, secondo me sarebbe lui a non voler venire. Purtroppo i giocatori di oggi non spiccano per intelligenza e credono che rimanendo in una squadra piena di soldi ma senza blasone possono vincere trofei internazionali, cosa impossibile, a mio avviso. Ha più probabilità di vincere la CL un Milan in ricostruzione che il PSG da qui a 20 anni.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

farei carte false per averlo al milan, è lui quello che ci serve!!!


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> farei carte false per averlo al milan, è lui quello che ci serve!!!



L'anno prossimo, magari.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' l'unico fuoriclasse di questa generazione italiana. Il vero erede di Pirlo al Milan. Come può esserlo pure di Xavi al Barcellona. Con 50 mln forse lo puoi portare a casa. Sarebbe il vero simbolo da cui ripartire: italiano e fuoriclasse, per di più giovane, che può diventare una bandiera al Milan.
> 
> Più che il PSG che forse con 50 mln te lo darebbe pure visto che vogliono prendere Pogba, secondo me sarebbe lui a non voler venire. Purtroppo i giocatori di oggi non spiccano per intelligenza e credono che rimanendo in una squadra piena di soldi ma senza blasone possono vincere trofei internazionali, cosa impossibile, a mio avviso. Ha più probabilità di vincere la CL un Milan in ricostruzione che il PSG da qui a 20 anni.



La prossima stagione, se continuiamo a spendere e torniamo in CL, dimostrando di voler combattere per vincerla. Tra un PSG pieno di soldi e un Milan pieno di soldi, avere anche solo un dubbio su quale sia la squadra da scegliere mi parrebbe offensivo oltre ogni modo.


----------



## Torros (14 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> La prossima stagione, se continuiamo a spendere e torniamo in CL, dimostrando di voler combattere per vincerla. Tra un PSG pieno di soldi e un Milan pieno di soldi, avere anche solo un dubbio su quale sia la squadra da scegliere mi parrebbe offensivo oltre ogni modo.


non credo proprio sia cosi, il giocatore ha già rifiutato il Real per stare a Parigi.
Io fossi in lui, rimmarrei li. Il Milan odierno è tutto un ipotesi.


----------



## Hammer (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' l'unico fuoriclasse di questa generazione italiana. Il vero erede di Pirlo al Milan. Come può esserlo pure di Xavi al Barcellona. Con 50 mln forse lo puoi portare a casa. Sarebbe il vero simbolo da cui ripartire: italiano e fuoriclasse, per di più giovane, che può diventare una bandiera al Milan.
> 
> Più che il PSG che forse con 50 mln te lo darebbe pure visto che vogliono prendere Pogba, secondo me sarebbe lui a non voler venire. Purtroppo i giocatori di oggi non spiccano per intelligenza e credono che rimanendo in una squadra piena di soldi ma senza blasone possono vincere trofei internazionali, cosa impossibile, a mio avviso. Ha più probabilità di vincere la CL un Milan in ricostruzione che il PSG da qui a 20 anni.



A me fa sorridere chi dice che questo non è pronto, che Pirlo è dieci volte più adeguato in questo momento


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Giugno 2015)

Su transfermarket è valutato giusto 40 milioni...


----------



## pandoL (22 Giugno 2015)

Altro che Kondocoso, 40 mln io li spendevo al volo su Verratti..


----------



## Snake (22 Giugno 2015)

con 40 mil ti fanno vedere giusto la foto del profilo sul sito


----------



## Jaqen (22 Giugno 2015)

A meno di 60 milioni non si siedono nemmeno a parlare..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Giugno 2015)

Penso ora abbia un valore di mercato sui 45 milioni, ma vista la giovane età penso che per meno di 60-65 milioni non te lo fanno vedere manco col binocolo.


----------



## Sanchez (22 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Su transfermarket è valutato giusto 40 milioni...



Lo sceicco ti apre la porta solamente se presenti un offerta che inizia col 5, ma minimo


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Giugno 2015)

non c'è un motivo per cui il PSG debba venderlo..impossibile
ma c'è qualcuno che valuta i giocatori su transfermarket?!siete seri?eddai


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Giugno 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non c'è un motivo per cui il PSG debba venderlo..impossibile
> ma c'è qualcuno che valuta i giocatori su transfermarket?!siete seri?eddai



In effeti vedo ora che Kondo è valutato 16 milioni, bell'affare prenderlo a 40...

60 per Verratti e rifondi il centrocampo degnamente, con una prospettiva di quasi 10 anni.

La valutazione del nostro regista (regista, insomma...) Montolivo è 9,5 milioni. Jorginho del Napoli 11 milioni, e se prendono Valdifiori si potrebbe puntare a lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' l'unico fuoriclasse di questa generazione italiana. Il vero erede di Pirlo al Milan. Come può esserlo pure di Xavi al Barcellona. Con 50 mln forse lo puoi portare a casa. Sarebbe il vero simbolo da cui ripartire: italiano e fuoriclasse, per di più giovane, che può diventare una bandiera al Milan.
> 
> Più che il PSG che forse con 50 mln te lo darebbe pure visto che vogliono prendere Pogba, secondo me sarebbe lui a non voler venire. Purtroppo i giocatori di oggi non spiccano per intelligenza e credono che rimanendo in una squadra piena di soldi ma senza blasone possono vincere trofei internazionali, cosa impossibile, a mio avviso. Ha più probabilità di vincere la CL un Milan in ricostruzione che il PSG da qui a 20 anni.


Sarei disposto a spendere tutto il budget di mercato per lui pur di vederlo al Milan. Il resto della squadra ci penserebbe Mihajlovic ad organizzarla con grande sacrificio ma per avere Verratti in mezzo al campo farei qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Giugno 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> In effeti vedo ora che Kondo è valutato 16 milioni, bell'affare prenderlo a 40...
> 
> 60 per Verratti e rifondi il centrocampo degnamente, con una prospettiva di quasi 10 anni.
> 
> La valutazione del nostro regista (regista, insomma...) Montolivo è 9,5 milioni. Jorginho del Napoli 11 milioni, e se prendono Valdifiori si potrebbe puntare a lui.



secondo te se anche offrissimo 60 mln al psg verratti te lo danno/viene?
c'è qualcuno che pensa che offrendo 60 mln per Cavani verrebbe?
ragazzi diciamocela tutta..strappare i campioni a squadre forti,che a differenza nostra fanno la champions e che avendo montagne di soldi non hanno alcun bisogno di vendere è impossibile!
a meno che non ci siano problemi tra club e giocatore e nel caso di problemi che non vi sia la concorrenza delle grandi di europa(concorrenza che ci sarebbe nel caso di Cavani,verratti e co)


----------



## Davidinho22 (22 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarei disposto a spendere tutto il budget di mercato per lui pur di vederlo al Milan. Il resto della squadra ci penserebbe Mihajlovic ad organizzarla con grande sacrificio ma per avere Verratti in mezzo al campo farei qualsiasi cosa.



certo però che piange il cuore a vedere che è andato all'estero dal PESCARA per 12 mln... pazzesco, e già si vedeva che sarebbe stato uno con grandi colpi, forse non così esageratamente, ma 12 mln si potevano spendere (matri  )


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> certo però che piange il cuore a vedere che è andato all'estero dal PESCARA per 12 mln... pazzesco, e già si vedeva che sarebbe stato uno con grandi colpi, forse non così esageratamente, ma 12 mln si potevano spendere (matri  )



Ci sarebbe andato l'anno dopo da un'altra squadra. Non sarebbe mai rimasto in serie A.


----------



## davoreb (22 Giugno 2015)

70 milioni per lui ed ibra ed io sono felice altro che kondo+Jackson.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Giugno 2015)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> secondo te se anche offrissimo 60 mln al psg verratti te lo danno/viene?
> c'è qualcuno che pensa che offrendo 60 mln per Cavani verrebbe?
> ragazzi diciamocela tutta..strappare i campioni a squadre forti,che a differenza nostra fanno la champions e che avendo montagne di soldi non hanno alcun bisogno di vendere è impossibile!
> a meno che non ci siano problemi tra club e giocatore e nel caso di problemi che non vi sia la concorrenza delle grandi di europa(concorrenza che ci sarebbe nel caso di Cavani,verratti e co)



Più che altro bisognerebbe vincere la concorrenza delle altre grandi, sempre ammesso che vogliano Verratti... Al PSG gioca la Champions, ma con quali possibilità di vittoria? E noi siamo il Milan cmq, non una squadra che cerca di vincere la prima Champions spendendo, come un Monaco, PSG, M.City. Se il Milan davvero si sta rilanciando siamo un Club appetibile anche in proiezione Champions nel giro di due-tre anni.


----------



## Renegade (23 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarei disposto a spendere tutto il budget di mercato per lui pur di vederlo al Milan. Il resto della squadra ci penserebbe Mihajlovic ad organizzarla con grande sacrificio ma per avere Verratti in mezzo al campo farei qualsiasi cosa.



Quoto tutto


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarei disposto a spendere tutto il budget di mercato per lui pur di vederlo al Milan. Il resto della squadra ci penserebbe Mihajlovic ad organizzarla con grande sacrificio ma per avere Verratti in mezzo al campo farei qualsiasi cosa.



.


----------



## ralf (3 Luglio 2015)

Vediamo se Tassotti riesce a scovare qualche bel talento...


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2015)

Solamente in Italia riusciamo ad avere persino dei dubbi sul ruolo che deve avere un giocatore del genere in Nazionale.
Io gli affiderei anche le chiavi di casa. Questo giocatore, nel contesto del nostro calcio e soprattutto riguardo i giovani italiani che stanno uscendo, è un alieno.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Ottobre 2015)

Come ha giocato ieri sera?


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come ha giocato ieri sera?



Il solito Verratti, con pregi e difetti (doveva essere espulso) 
Ha irriso 2 volte Sergio Ramos come se fosse uno Zapata qualunque, da orgasmo.


----------



## mèuris (22 Ottobre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Solamente in Italia riusciamo ad avere persino dei dubbi sul ruolo che deve avere un giocatore del genere in Nazionale.*




Roba da pazzi. È uno dei migliori al mondo nel suo ruolo, e si sente ancora parlare di "futuro", "potenziale". Possibile che non ci si decida ad accantonare Pirlo definitivamente? Speriamo la partita con l'Azerbaijan sia stata la prima di una lunga serie con lui guida del centrocampo.


----------



## davoreb (22 Ottobre 2015)

Per me anche ieri impressionante, si vedeva tranquillamente che tra il centrocampo del PSG e quello del Real lui era il più forte tecnicamente e gioca anche con grande cattiveria.

Per me ad oggi è il migliore centrocampista del mondo.

Aprofitto per una nota OT su Thiago Silva: avevo sentito che era in fase calante, ma in quale universo? Ieri non ha fatto toccare biglia a CR7.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Solamente in Italia riusciamo ad avere persino dei dubbi sul ruolo che deve avere un giocatore del genere in Nazionale.
> Io gli affiderei anche le chiavi di casa. Questo giocatore, nel contesto del nostro calcio e soprattutto riguardo i giovani italiani che stanno uscendo, è un alieno.


Pirlo, De Rossi, Montolivo, lol... invece di piazzarlo titolare inamovibile, è l'unico campione con la C maiuscola e Gondeh non lo fa giocare. Verrati, Marchisio e Florenzi devono essere i nostri centrocampisti, una roba che poche nazionali al mondo si possono permettere. È vero, non disponiamo di una generazione di fenomeni ma i giocatori forti ci sono eccome.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pirlo, De Rossi, Montolivo, lol... invece di piazzarlo titolare inamovibile, è l'unico campione con la C maiuscola e Gondeh non lo fa giocare. Verrati, Marchisio e Florenzi devono essere i nostri centrocampisti, una roba che poche nazionali al mondo si possono permettere. È vero, non disponiamo di una generazione di fenomeni ma i giocatori forti ci sono eccome.


quoto, meglio che il gobbo stia lontano da milanello.


----------



## Serginho (22 Ottobre 2015)

Deve imparare a controllarsi un po', lo vedo sempre troppo irruento e a rischio espulsione


----------



## Eziomare (22 Ottobre 2015)

a me piace da matti, è raro trovare un regista tanto bravo tecnicamente che abbina qualità e grinta.
con i folli prezzi attuali penso non possa valere meno di 70/80 milioni, è decisamente uno che ti cambia il centrocampo, ben piu' del riveritissimo Pogba (forte eh, per carità)


----------



## Snake (22 Ottobre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Aprofitto per una nota OT su Thiago Silva: avevo sentito che era in fase calante, ma in quale universo? Ieri non ha fatto toccare biglia a CR7.



ultimamente sono in tanti a non fargli toccare biglia, basta molto meno di Thiago Silva....


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pirlo, De Rossi, Montolivo, lol... invece di piazzarlo titolare inamovibile, è l'unico campione con la C maiuscola e Gondeh non lo fa giocare. Verrati, Marchisio e Florenzi devono essere i nostri centrocampisti, una roba che poche nazionali al mondo si possono permettere. È vero, non disponiamo di una generazione di fenomeni ma i giocatori forti ci sono eccome.



Su quel centrocampo con me sfondi una porta aperta. La difesa che ha giocato nelle ultime partite, ovvero De Sciglio (sì, per me in Nazionale merita la titolarità, non so se per meriti suoi o demeriti di chi ha giocato al suo posto ), Bonucci, Chiellini (io farei giocare Rugani o Romagnoli o quantomeno li proverei, ma sarà titolarissimo in Francia) e Darmian, tutto sommato con i suoi limiti è abbastanza affidabile. In vista dell'Europeo mi preoccupa l'attacco che è piuttosto sterile: Pellè si sbatte tantissimo, ottimo ragazzo eh, però se avessimo una prima punta veramente forte potremmo anche andare in Francia per puntare alla vittoria IMHO.
Il centrocampo, invece, è davvero ottimo: se sono in forma, quei 3 che hai nominato formano un centrocampo eclettico e piuttosto completo (con scala diversa, tutti e 3 hanno classe e grinta).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Su quel centrocampo con me sfondi una porta aperta. La difesa che ha giocato nelle ultime partite, ovvero De Sciglio (sì, per me in Nazionale merita la titolarità, non so se per meriti suoi o demeriti di chi ha giocato al suo posto ), Bonucci, Chiellini (io farei giocare Rugani o Romagnoli o quantomeno li proverei, ma sarà titolarissimo in Francia) e Darmian, tutto sommato con i suoi limiti è abbastanza affidabile. In vista dell'Europeo mi preoccupa l'attacco che è piuttosto sterile: Pellè si sbatte tantissimo, ottimo ragazzo eh, però se avessimo una prima punta veramente forte potremmo anche andare in Francia per puntare alla vittoria IMHO.
> Il centrocampo, invece, è davvero ottimo: se sono in forma, quei 3 che hai nominato formano un centrocampo eclettico e piuttosto completo (con scala diversa, tutti e 3 hanno classe e grinta).


Verratti è un campione, c'è poco da aggiungere, un regista vero, dalla grande tecnica, che poche nazionali vantano; Florenzi è in enorme ascesa e davanti a lui vedo un grande futuro, seconde me può diventare un Vidal italiano, infatti abbina quantità e qualità in maniera impressionante, capace di difendere ma anche di inserirsi e di offendere, dato che vede benissimo la porta; infine c'è Marchisio, giocatore di grande equilibrio, il suo contributo in fase offensiva non è decisivo, anche se si sa inserire discretamente, e soprattutto da grande solidità al centrocampo. Abbiamo tre centrocampisti completi, oltre che di prospettiva, a parte Claudio che va per i 30, non vedo cosa si aspetti a imperniare il centrocampo su di loro ma d'altronde non c'è molto da rimproverare a Gonde, tra qualche mese mollerà, quindi sarà responsabilità del nuovo CT fare questo discorso.


----------



## Eziomare (23 Ottobre 2015)

Io mi sto sempre piu' innamorando di questo centrocampista, è incredibilmente maturato negli anni a Parigi, davvero non mi spiego come i top team non facciano follie per accaparrarselo, non vedo (non c'è?) di meglio in circolazione (forse il solo Alcantara, un altro cc per il quale ho un debole), lo preferisco a chiunque altro nel ruolo, con i prezzi folli che attualmente impazzano credete che possa valere meno di 70 milioni? Io no


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io mi sto sempre piu' innamorando di questo centrocampista, è incredibilmente maturato negli anni a Parigi, davvero non mi spiego come i top team non facciano follie per accaparrarselo, non vedo (non c'è?) di meglio in circolazione (forse il solo Alcantara, un altro cc per il quale ho un debole), lo preferisco a chiunque altro nel ruolo, con i prezzi folli che attualmente impazzano credete che possa valere meno di 70 milioni? Io no



E' già in top club, e credo che sia l'unico incedibile del PSG, non avendo bisogno di soldi non cede le colonne della squadra.


----------



## Eziomare (23 Ottobre 2015)

Certo, pero' sappiamo bene che la volontà del calciatore conta spesso piu' di ogni altra cosa.
Penso che la prospettiva di giocare in premier o di vestire le maglie di Barca/Real sia un po' piu' allettante dello stare a svernare in un campionato poco stimolante, per questo mi sembra strano che nessun top club abbia tentato di strapparlo ai parigini (o magari non ne abbiamo avuto semplicemente notizia), tutto qua.
Verratti è davvero un top player, uno che ti cambia il centrocampo, se fossi un dirigente del City o del Real tenterei l'impossibile


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' già in top club, e credo che sia l'unico incedibile del PSG, non avendo bisogno di soldi non cede le colonne della squadra.



Io sono convinto che il Barcellona abbia individuato in lui, e a ragione, il vero erede di Xavi.


----------



## Lo Gnu (24 Ottobre 2015)

Fuoriclasse, non perde mai la palla, e può ancora migliorare..



Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io mi sto sempre piu' innamorando di questo centrocampista, è incredibilmente maturato negli anni a Parigi, davvero non mi spiego come i top team non facciano follie per accaparrarselo, non vedo (non c'è?) di meglio in circolazione (forse il solo Alcantara, un altro cc per il quale ho un debole), lo preferisco a chiunque altro nel ruolo, con i prezzi folli che attualmente impazzano credete che possa valere meno di 70 milioni? Io no



Perché in fin dei conti gioca in un top team, è strapagato, gioca con i campioni ed ogni hanno gioca la champions. Se va via può farlo solo per il Barca o Real.


----------



## Torros (17 Gennaio 2016)

E' impressionante come il Psg sia totalmente dipendente da lui e faccia totalmente schifo senza di lui. Se perdono uno tra lui, Motta(vitale), Di Maria il Psg non va da nessuna parte in champions.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Gennaio 2016)

Continua la nobile tradizione dei registi italiani: Antognoni, Ancelotti, Albertini, Pirlo, Verratti...


----------



## mandraghe (17 Gennaio 2016)

12 mln, le squadre italiane non son state capaci di tirar fuori 12 schifosi milioni.

Però noi siamo stati furbissimi a cacciarne 20, dicasi 20, per Bertolacci.


----------



## Albijol (17 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 12 mln, le squadre italiane non son state capaci di tirar fuori 12 schifosi milioni.
> 
> Però noi siamo stati furbissimi a cacciarne 20, dicasi 20, per Bertolacci.



Che poi in realtà Verratti era già stato praticamente venduto a 7 milioni alla Juve


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> 12 mln, le squadre italiane non son state capaci di tirar fuori 12 schifosi milioni.
> 
> Però noi siamo stati furbissimi a cacciarne 20, dicasi 20, per Bertolacci.



Ogni volta che ci penso mi viene da piangere. Tu pensa che adesso il Psg può permettersi di venderlo per almeno 40 sacchi.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che ci penso mi viene da piangere. Tu pensa che adesso il Psg può permettersi di venderlo per almeno 40 sacchi.



Ad oggi per loro non ha prezzo, è una colonna della squadra, manco se gli offrono cento milioni lo vendono perchè sono ambiziosi e vogliono migliorarsi.


----------



## koti (17 Gennaio 2016)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che ci penso mi viene da piangere. Tu pensa che adesso il Psg può permettersi di venderlo per almeno 40 sacchi.


Con 40 ci prendi una gamba.


----------



## Hammer (17 Gennaio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ad oggi per loro non ha prezzo, è una colonna della squadra, manco se gli offrono cento milioni lo vendono perchè sono ambiziosi e vogliono migliorarsi.



Certo, la mia era una stima cinica. Anche perché sostituirlo non sarebbe semplice. Ad oggi a mio avviso è il più forte centrocampista italiano, per distacco.



koti ha scritto:


> Con 40 ci prendi una gamba.



Sono stato conservativo


----------



## Torros (1 Marzo 2017)

Si parla poco di lui, c'è gente che lo ritiene ancora sopravvalutato in Italia(solo in Italia), la maggioranza gobbi che rosicano o gente che di calcio non capisce nulla.

Dico una cosa che sembrerà assurda, ma Verratti è il miglior centrocampista centrale al mondo per quanto riguarda la fase difensiva( non solo ovviamente). Non ha fisico ed essendo basso non può stare davanti alla difesa, però la sua tempistica dei tackle è perfetta o quasi e sa usare benissimo il suo fisico aggiungi questo ad una grande rapidità e agilità che caratterizza i brevilinei e in questi anni questo lo ha reso la criptonite dei brevilinei come Hazard, Messi o Neymar ma in generale quei giocatori che si basano sulla rapidità. Il vantaggio di Verratti rispetto a CC più grossi e alti e proprio la sua bassezza, che lo rende più rapido, più agile e dotato di maggior equilibrio(difficile quindi sbilanciarlo con una finta). 
Infatti Messi non ricordo abbia mai fatto grandi partite contro il Psg, ha segnato ma non la solita partita di Messi che semina il panico, ha sempre avuto difficoltà a salare il nano, detto questo non voglio portare sfiga al Psg. Hazard non nè parliamo. In generale ritengo Verratti il giocatore più forte al mondo nel difendere 1 vs 1 compreso qualsiasi difensore centrali di oggi. 
E a chi non ci crede posso portare le prove. 

Da questo punto di vista non c'è Vidal o Nainggolan che tenga, infatti ricordiamo di come 1 anno fa la Roma piglio 6 gol dal Barca perché il centrocampo romanista veniva penetrato e scherzato continuamente dalla MSN, incapace totalmente di fare filtro.
Quello che per alcuni(chi non ha visto mezza partita di Verratti) è il punto debole del pescarese in realtà è uno dei suoi punti forti. 
No? allora ditemi un centrocampista capace di fermare costamente Messi in questo modo?




Ditemi un qualsiasi giocatore capace di tackle del genere contro un fulmine come Hazard senza fare fallo?


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2017)

Concordo su tutto Torros, lui è un giocatore che tecnicamente è il top, ma non solo, è pure un trottolino che sa difendere, lotta, è un giocatore completissimo.
Attualmente è il giocatore dei sogni, siamo fortunati ad averlo in nazionale sinceramente.
Pogba per dire ha un prezzo questo qui no, sono curioso di vedere cosa combinerà al Camp Nou, non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Torros (2 Marzo 2017)

Cmq nn vorrei averli portato sfiga (tanto c'è gente che equilibra il tutto dicendo che è un bidone),il Barca non è ancora morto e può sempre fare il colpaccio.


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2017)

Torros ha scritto:


> Cmq nn vorrei averli portato sfiga (tanto c'è gente che equilibra il tutto dicendo che è un bidone),il Barca non è ancora morto e può sempre fare il colpaccio.



Qui non si tratta degli acquirenti...si tratta di chi ne detiene il cartellino, un presidente ricchissimo e senza freni, uno ha dato un aumento di ingaggio ad ogni stagione a Marco. Se il Barca si presenta, anche se il ragazzo chiedesse di esser liberato, il PSG è capace di sganciargli un ingaggio da capogiro....ricordo il Barca qualche anno fa quando ha provato a prendere Thiago, è bastato un colloquio presidente giocatore ed il ragazzo ha giurato amore eterno alla maglia parigina con un contratto da sogno.


----------



## ralf (19 Marzo 2017)

Dat skill


----------

